# Ask Load Blown your dumb (not dumb) questions about music



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok being self proclaimed head music critic here at Fur Affinity I was hoping I could combine my two passions: music and answering strangers' questions into a fun thread that is fun for all but really only me.

Want to know my favorite Black Flag album or which Beatles I think should have died?

Ask away, denizens of a sub-forum of a forum of a fairly popular web community catering to a niche market.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

why do you think we're all that interested?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> why do you think we're all that interested?



Because this forum isn't very active and also I have a raging ego. 

No need to get snarky. :C 

Also, who is we? Are you account sharing?

Let's keep the questions on topic people.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

what qualifies you to have an opinion?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> what qualifies you to have an opinion?



Uh. You don't need a degree to have an opinion. I am sure you have opinions all the time. 

Please don't get hostile. I don't want to be mean to anyone.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

I dunno.

I think it's a pretty valid question.

Why does your opinion matter so highly that other people on the internet would want to ask you what you think about things?

I'm not saying this like it's just you. If I made a thread about this I'm sure other folks'd be wondering the same thing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I think it's a pretty valid question.
> 
> ...



Because people usually use the internet to talk about unimportant shit and I would not want to detract from that trend. If no one wants to hear my opinion, that is fine, but I sure know a lot about music.

Especially Fatboy Slim.

Now please, no offense, but I want to keep the lines open to specific requests.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, nobody can get through right now. The board is lit up.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Yes, nobody can get through right now. The board is lit up.



Well, it's pretty early right now.

What did I say about the snark :C

If you want to talk with me more on this issue, private message me.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't really want to.

And I think you're taking yourself a bit too seriously. Lighten up.

If you opened a thread like this and expected anything but this you'd best learn some more about the internet. These things never stay on topic.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> I don't really want to.
> 
> And I think you're taking yourself a bit too seriously. Lighten up.
> 
> If you opened a thread like this and expected anything but this you'd best learn some more about the internet. These things never stay on topic.



My second thread ever isn't going so well I hope it doesn't get locked prematurely again. I try not to take myself seriously, because I have the self-deprecating humor and the funny internet culture references.

I'm sorry I can't expect forum members to follow rules :C 

I'm a little shaken up by all this, tell you the truth.

More shaken up than that time I went to go see G'n'R and Axl took my video camera from me.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I'm a little shaken up by all this, tell you the truth.


What. Come on. Seriously?

Well then I'm sorry.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> What. Come on. Seriously?
> 
> Well then I'm sorry.



Yes, seriously.

Thank you, it means a lot to me.

Even more than my 25th anniversary edition of _Eliminator_ with the CD/DVD digipak.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yes, seriously.
> 
> Thank you, it means a lot to me.
> 
> Even more than my 25th anniversary edition of _Eliminator_ with the CD/DVD digipak.


Wow, thanks. I'm glad you hold my opinion in as high regard as mixed-media re-releases.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Wow, thanks. I'm glad you hold my opinion in as high regard as mixed-media re-releases.



That's a helluva lot higher than anything else I usually hold internet people's opinions...as.

Can you please ask me a music question? I don't want this to spill over to page 2 without at least one related question lest people think I am a bad threadmaker, or worse, a bad poster!!! x(


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's a helluva lot higher than anything else I usually hold internet people's opinions...as.
> 
> Can you please ask me a music question? I don't want this to spill over to page 2 without at least one related question lest people think I am a bad threadmaker, or worse, a bad poster!!! x(


Sure. I'll keep it simple. Gimme your favourite album of all time. I mean don't actually give it to me but tell me about it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Sure. I'll keep it simple. Gimme your favourite album of all time. I mean don't actually give it to me but tell me about it.



That is a hard question because life is too short for favorites but one of my favorites is probably Pork Soda by Primus because it shaped my adolescence and led the way to more avant-garde music such as The Residents and Buckethead. It also furthered my love affair with the bass guitar and particularly the six-string bass.

And I never looked back.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Sir, there is nothing better than a fine bass guitar.

Sometimes it feels like it was invented just to be funky. It's the funkiest of all the instruments.

By the way, nifty video in your signature.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Sir, there is nothing better than a fine bass guitar.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like it was invented just to be funky. It's the funkiest of all the instruments.



Yes, except for sometimes an organ or a guitar put through a wah-wah pedal. Organs are not very popular with bands nowadays, though. But yes, funk is something that I believe should be essential to anyone's musical diet.

Because funk is the lifeblood that gets the soul moving and grooving to the rhythm of uh..

Funk is good.


EDIT: Thank you, it's not mine, but it sums up the way I feel about the Information Superhighway.


----------



## LoC (Jan 15, 2009)

Fungus Amongus - a good, mediocre or shit album in your opinion?


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2009)

The Jonas Brothers: Great band or greatest band?


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

Which band is better: Blink 182 or Sum 41?
Both rock realy hard, but I cant decide which one rocks out more.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously, which Beatle should have died?


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 15, 2009)

Will we see an end to bands mixing their albums to be as loud as possible any time soon?


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> Will we see an end to bands mixing their albums to be as loud as possible any time soon?



I'm just quoting you because your name is bitchin'.


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

Which Pavement album was the best.  Flaming Lips' _Zaireeka, _gimmick or awesome?


----------



## Azure (Jan 16, 2009)

New Metallica, terrible band or terriblest band ever?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

LoC said:


> Fungus Amongus - a good, mediocre or shit album in your opinion?



Uh..I haven't heard it. Only Make Yourself and A Crow Left of the Murder. However, if it is anything like other mid-90's albums by alternative metal bands that are influenced by Mr. Bungle (Slipknot's Mate. Feed. Kill. Repeat. or Korn's self-titled debut album), I would have to say it is good, not great, and probably better than their later stuff. Especially now. Hasn't Incubus gotten all "adult contemporary" lately?



Aden said:


> The Jonas Brothers: Great band or greatest band?



Trick question. The greatest band ever is and always shall be The Monkees.



Billy-Rex said:


> Which band is better: Blink 182 or Sum 41?
> Both rock realy hard, but I cant decide which one rocks out more.



I thought they were the same band. :C I would have to give it to Blink because I know more than three of their songs and Travis Barker is a very good drummer for such a high-profile band. I did hear "Underclass Hero" a couple months back and I think it was pretty competent pop-punk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> Seriously, which Beatle should have died?



Well, according to my theory, if The Beatles died in order of least talented to most, it would go Paul, Ringo, John, then George. But, being realistic, I think that Paul should have died early on in the 70's, to spare him from all the noxious pop music he would have made as a geezer. It would also save music fans the embarrassment of hearing him claim that HIM and not Lennon was the avant-garde Beatle. Ringo would live forever (obviously) because he is a walking punchline (Even though my bf loves Ringo. Go figure. Not putting him down though, he is a fine, and in some cases, groundbreaking drummer). George would probably die around the same time, 2001 or so, because he was a prolific smoker. Lennon would kick around for awhile and maybe hang out with Kurt Cobain. I don't know. I just envision a reunited Beatles with Pete Best performing to sold-out crowds around the world.



Albatross Synergy said:


> Will we see an end to bands mixing their albums to be as loud as possible any time soon?



I don't think the band does it. I think Rick Rubin does it. AHAHAHA. No, but probably not. Look for bands on smaller labels that care about sound quality. I know Iced Earth takes it upon themselves to not mix their albums too loud.



Aden said:


> I'm just quoting you because your name is bitchin'.



:C You making me feel bad in my own thread, mate.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

as, the self taught Queen nut ... here put to you

WHO was, Death On Two Legs (Dedicated To...) - Queen - A Night At The Opera - 1975 ... who was it dedicated to ... and WHY

i know it, but do you


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Which Pavement album was the best.  Flaming Lips' _Zaireeka, _gimmick or awesome?



I am not one to listen to a lot of Pavement, mainly because I am not employed at SPIN. Which is good, because I saw the cover of their most recent issue and not only does it have Fall Out Boy on there, they also use the word "bromance" in the blurb of their article, which was almost enough to throw me into a frenzy. Anyone who greenlit or approved that cover should be drug out into the street and executed gangland style. Not even kidding.

Getting back to your concerns, I would say Terror Twilight and as for Zaireeka, it is kind of gimmicky, but if a band can encourage fans to pay for ridiculous shit, more power to them. I just find it hard to imagine a good set-up for listening to it.



LemurBoi said:


> New Metallica, terrible band or terriblest band ever?



By "New Metallica", I take it you are referring to post-Black Album. So, taking into account all the factors: Lars learning how to unplay the drums, Hetfield sounding like Weird Al parodying Hetfield's singing style, and the fact that when it comes to the big 4 of thrash I am _much_ more of a Slayer/Anthrax guy then I am a Metallica/Megadeth guy, I would say terriblest. Death Magnetic is mixed too loud. 

All these questions are really dumb, people, keep it up.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> as, the self taught Queen nut ... here put to you
> 
> WHO was, Death On Two Legs (Dedicated To...) - Queen - A Night At The Opera - 1975 ... who was it dedicated to ... and WHY
> 
> i know it, but do you



I don't listen to Queen really at all, but I think Freddie Mercury's cat.

He was a cat person, I know. As for the other question, I'm stumped.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't listen to Queen really at all, but I think Freddie Mercury's cat.
> 
> He was a cat person, I know. As for the other question, I'm stumped.



your wrong!

http://www.queenwords.com/lyrics/songs/sng04_01.shtml

Death on Two Legs was dedicated to Norman Sheffield of Trident Music

he put them into a contract, where Queen could only record during studio down time ... which was during the night ... and he would TRY and find them a record label



> Released on 'QUEENS 1st Ep' - 20th May, 1977. Spent 10 weeks on chart and reached number 17. According to the QMS, this song is most likely dedicated to Norman Sheffield, one of Queen's ex-managers who (allegedly) cheated them out of a lot of royalty money.



Delilah (sp) is the cat song your thinking of - http://www.queenwords.com/lyrics/songs/sng18_09.shtml



> Comments
> Written mainly by Freddie about his Favourite Cat.



----------------
Now playing: Freddie Mercury - Foolin' Around [Early Version]
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

What does SPIN have to do with Pavement, seeing as I've never read it at all @_@


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> your wrong!
> 
> http://www.queenwords.com/lyrics/songs/sng04_01.shtml
> 
> ...



Fuck. What can I tell you, I am not a Queen buff.



Takumi_L said:


> What does SPIN have to do with Pavement, seeing as I've never read it at all @_@



Because I was reading Killing Yourself To Live by Chuck Klosterman and he says that everyone who works there either looks like a member of the band or a girl who dated a member of the band. But that was before they got new management so who knows now?


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fuck. What can I tell you, I am not a Queen buff.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was reading Killing Yourself To Live by Chuck Klosterman and he says that everyone who works there either looks like a member of the band or a girl who dated a member of the band. But that was before they got new management so who knows now?




Fair enough I suppose...

Why don't you get a last fm and help us try to get good music on the FA charts? :C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Fair enough I suppose...
> 
> Why don't you get a last fm and help us try to get good music on the FA charts? :C



Because I am lazy as hell and I would rather just pick and choose from my NINETY NINE GIG library then do whatever it is to get on last.fm 

It's probably really easy though.

That's what they said about Facebook, but I haven't touched that thing in months.

I'm not really sure if all the stuff I like is "good" enough for the FA charts. What's currently on the top? SOAD or MCR or something like that?


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Because I am lazy as hell and I would rather just pick and choose from my NINETY NINE GIG library then do whatever it is to get on last.fm
> 
> It's probably really easy though.
> 
> ...



Last FM actually just lets you use your music player and tracks whats played on that.

And SOAD did for the longest time, Incubus is now.
http://www.last.fm/group/Fur+Affinity+Music+Squad

It's actually leveling out to at least the good stuff that's on the radio.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Last FM actually just lets you use your music player and tracks whats played on that.
> 
> And SOAD did for the longest time, Incubus is now.
> http://www.last.fm/group/Fur+Affinity+Music+Squad
> ...



Maybe I'll do that when I go back to school. I didn't know furries like the Foo Fighters that much, interesting. 

Got any more questions? I am open to anything, not just pop and rock music.

That was for everyone reading this thread, just fyi.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

ok ... what was Freddie Mercury's only UK #1 Song?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> ok ... what was Freddie Mercury's only UK #1 Song?



Oh my God, why are you asking me another Freddie Mercury question.

Uh....Was it Fat Bottomed Girls?



Radio Ga Ga?


----------



## LoC (Jan 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Uh..I haven't heard it. Only Make Yourself and A Crow Left of the Murder. However, if it is anything like other mid-90's albums by alternative metal bands that are influenced by Mr. Bungle (Slipknot's Mate. Feed. Kill. Repeat. or Korn's self-titled debut album), I would have to say it is good, not great, and probably better than their later stuff. Especially now. Hasn't Incubus gotten all "adult contemporary" lately?



Yeah, they have Bungle influences, but they don't sound like "Slipkorn" at all. It is really different from their later stuff in terms of musical style and lyrics though, having really funky vibes.

Funnily enough, I think it's good too - it's not great music, but it's fun to listen to. I rate S.C.I.E.N.C.E.,Make Yourself and Morning View are their best efforts though. Light Grenades & A Crow..., their latest albums, were a bit disappointing IMO.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

LoC said:


> Yeah, they have Bungle influences, but they don't sound like "Slipkorn" at all. It is really different from their later stuff in terms of musical style and lyrics though, having really funky vibes.



I do like the funk, even the white-boy funk.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

Radio Ga Ga ... #2

Fat Bottomed Girls ... top 20

it was Living on my own - 1993 radio mix

ok, i'll stop with the Queen questions, since its most obviusly proved my knowledge is greater ^_^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> Radio Ga Ga ... #2
> 
> Fat Bottomed Girls ... top 20
> 
> ...



Again, did not know that. 

I know you from Furthia High, don't I, TGL?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

yes, i'm from FH ... but i dont know you ... hmmm

heh heh


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> yes, i'm from FH ... but i dont know you ... hmmm
> 
> heh heh



You might recognize me from the now listening thread there.

I'm OMFO.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 17, 2009)

May I ask what Furthia High is?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> May I ask what Furthia High is?



It's a comic.

ON THE INTERNET.

I know, I was shocked too.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You might recognize me from the now listening thread there.
> 
> I'm OMFO.



dammit ... my cover is BLOWN or BROWN as i called you =P


hmmm ... maybe i should start a Queen Question thread ... since i doubt neither thread can answer or ask interesting Queen Questions

----------------
Now playing: Queen - Death on Two Legs
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> dammit ... my cover is BLOWN or BROWN as i called you =P



You did? Oh my God.



â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> hmmm ... maybe i should start a Queen Question thread ... since i doubt neither thread can answer or ask interesting Queen Questions



Maybe? When I was first brainstorming this thread I thought it would be mostly open-ended questions.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You did? Oh my God.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe? When I was first brainstorming this thread I thought it would be mostly open-ended questions.



well, there is always one person that ask Questions that never get asked, only on a specialist forum, like QueenOnline (Queen Forum)

time for a question ... the easyist one of the 3

how many UK #1's have Queen had since they 1st formed in 1971 ... and can you name them

----------------
Now playing: 4kids - Sonic X Episode 32 - Flood Fight
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> well, there is always one person that ask Questions that never get asked, only on a specialist forum, like QueenOnline (Queen Forum)
> 
> time for a question ... the easyist one of the 3
> 
> how many UK #1's have Queen had since they 1st formed in 1971 ... and can you name them



Oh God....

Uh...


13 and...

There's probably "We Will Rock You/We Are The Champions"

Maybe "Flash"

"Radio Ga Ga"

"Bohemian Rhapsody"

"Another One Bites The Dust"

How many is that?

"Bicycle Race"

"You're My Best Friend"

I think that is all I know or think I know

I have been schooled, for sure :C


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

surprisingly only 4:

Bohemian Rhapsody - 1975

Under Pressure + David Bowie - 1981

Innunendo - 1991

These Are The Days Of Our Lives/Bohemian Rhapsody A-Side - 1991

Radio Ga Ga - 2 ... only to, Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
WATC/WWRY - 2 - 1977

and yes .. you have been schooled ... my knowledge of Queen is good ^_^


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Why did Freddie Mercury have such weird looking teeth?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Why did Freddie Mercury have such weird looking teeth?



i'll take this one Load Brown 

answer ... my guess he had an Overbite/Malocclusion ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malocclusion



----------------
Now playing: Queen - Brighton Rock (Solo)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i'll take this one Load Brown
> 
> answer ... my guess he had an Overbite/Malocclusion ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malocclusion



I was going to say because he was British. Or Persian. Either way, he'd eat a lot of curry, and I assume that's not good for your teeth.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I was going to say because he was British. Or Persian. Either way, he'd eat a lot of curry, and I assume that's not good for your teeth.



i REALLY should open a Queen thread

he was of Persi Deccent, he was born in Zanzibar

----------------
Now playing: Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i REALLY should open a Queen thread
> 
> he was of Persi Deccent, he was born in Zanzibar



Zanzibar is a real place? Wow. You should, but I don't know how many Queen fans there are here.

Also, GatodeCafe why did you take my thread title?

That kind of irks me. 

I mean, my style of speech is what makes me special


----------



## LoC (Jan 19, 2009)

How do you feel about starting this new "Ask xyz..." trend?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

LoC said:


> How do you feel about starting this new "Ask xyz..." trend?



I feel a little honored but at the same time I feel like all these other threadstarters are biting my style, yaknaimean?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have a favorite internet radio stream?
Also, why did Eno recently buy a Mac?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Do you have a favorite internet radio stream?
> Also, why did Eno recently buy a Mac?



I don't listen to internet radio because my time is mostly preoccupied with my NINETY NINE GIG library of music, but if I did listen to one it would definitely be WMFU.

Or maybe my college station if I knew when it was on and when it was playing good stuff. I know they have like a metal show Saturday night.


Why did Eno buy a Mac....

I had not heard about this on alt.ambient.newsgroup.eno but probably because he is a trendsetter.

Or maybe because Macs are boring, just like _Music For Airports_

HAHAHAHA

No, but I'm sure it was for the whole image angle. 




It is not really much of a music question.

But then again, Eno is not much of a musician!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Also, why didn't you respond to my PM? :C I find furries who like The Residents and they just seem to ignore me.


----------

